# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Northern Pine Snake

## BrianS

This prolly my most docile snake

----------


## Python-77

I love those they are on my list to get, not far behind my female suriname

----------


## BrianS

I really like this one. It isn't as squirmy as my other Coubrids.  :Wink:

----------


## daniel1983

That first picture is awesome. Nice looking Pine snake.

----------


## BrianS

Thank you Daniel  :Smile:

----------


## tideguyinva

great looking snake.  its almost invisible in the grass.

----------


## Schlyne

About how old is that pine now, Brian?  It looks great!

----------


## Yvette

BEAUTIFUL! I just love Pines! Someday I hope to get another!

----------


## python.princess

cool! I love that 'mean' look in his eyes! lol

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Nice!  Yes, I like the "mean" look in the first shot, too.  Is this species "troubled" in the NE?

----------


## scoobyark

I also like the mean look in his eyes!
But umm this thread is kinda old 05' and Brian hasn't been online since 11-07-07. So I don't think he will be answering any questions. :Very Happy:

----------

